# help me out! better pics



## lakai987 (Sep 17, 2006)

better pics

what kind of fish is this?


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Kinda hard to tell by the pictures, but I would say it looks like a Fancy Fantail.


----------



## BIT01 (Jun 18, 2006)

it looks like it's frowning in that first pic


----------



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

He looks like a Calico Fantail.. but i cant tell if his back fin is a double fin or single.


----------



## MDsaints (Jul 17, 2006)

its a double fin... im thinking a calico ryukin?


----------

